# [Exclusive] Download New Official Embedded Theme for Windows XP and 2003



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a new theme for Windows XP and 2003 users. Its called "*Embedded*" theme. Its an official Microsoft theme so you'll not need to patch anything. You can apply it without any problem.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Embedded_Theme_Screenshot_3_thumb.png

  This theme has been taken from "*Windows Embedded Standard CTP Refresh*" and works perfectly in Windows XP and 2003.

Download following ZIP file, extract it and run the .EXE file. After that you can apply the theme from Desktop Properties. A sweet wallpaper is also included in the pack.*
*
*Download Official Embedded Theme for Windows XP and 2003*

*Source with More Screenshots*


----------



## New (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks VG. Looks good


----------



## Sathish (Oct 8, 2008)

another nice theme...


----------



## New (Oct 8, 2008)

^^It's official MS theme


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm... not so good for me.


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks man, vishal...windows xp just cannot die, can it? now v have a great looking theme...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this Vishal, Loved it. Can you please also mention the original download location for the file.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ There is no original download link. It has been copied from the Windows Embedded Edition.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ Then no problemo


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 9, 2008)

Thnx for sharing VG ! Nice Theme ...


----------



## krazzy (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice! I was getting kinda bored of the Zune theme.


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2008)

Neat! Will recommend it people who still use XP.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> Neat! Will recommend it people who still use XP.



You mean you changed to Linux?

btw I am using this theme and it great!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!..thnx vg


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the theme VG. Does this theme change the icons as well??


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope^^^


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> You mean you changed to Linux?


I didn't say Windows. I said XP. There was a new version of Windows released after XP if you know about it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

BTW--I want to change all the fonts wid new ones..as old ones r now boring. is there a pak to do so...such tht i dun hav to use any software?


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Thanks for the theme VG. Does this theme change the icons as well??


no, it does not change icons.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Plz cud u resolve my query as well^^ plz?


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> BTW--I want to change all the fonts wid new ones..as old ones r now boring. is there a pak to do so...such tht i dun hav to use any software?





comp@ddict said:


> Plz cud u resolve my query as well^^ plz?


Maybe this will help.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> no, it does not change icons.



Well, then I'm sticking to the VistaVG Blue Refresh Theme. This one isn't as impressive as that theme.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^Does the "Vis......" work on XP?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Plz cud u resolve my query as well^^ plz?



You can DL new fonts to the %sysroot%\WINDOWS\Fonts folder. Then right click on your desktop> Properties> Appearance> Advanced tab> Select the item> change it's font to the one you desire.

This is the hard way of doing it, instead you can go for any software...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Okie....and wat abt the theme Vista VG.......will it work on XP?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^Does the "Vis......" work on XP?



Yes it does. Go to VG's site and search for it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay...doing so


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 9, 2008)

Installed the theme.... looking good 
Thanks.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

The first theme I ever used on XP other than default


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

Did you try out the VistaVG theme?


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2008)

Many many thanks...I really like it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

No, I'm happy wid this one ATM..will change l8er


----------



## x3060 (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks a lot for this theme


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 10, 2008)

Vishal, this theme is awesome!!

Thanks a lot for sharing...


----------



## krazzy (Oct 10, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> The first theme I ever used on XP other than default



Also try the Zune theme for XP. It is from Microsoft as well. Just google for Zune XP theme.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

I tried out the Zune theme. IMO, the best theme for XP is the VistaVG Blue Refresh Theme.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I tried out the Zune theme. IMO, the best theme for XP is the VistaVG Blue Refresh Theme.



BUt how to install it? It isn't a microsoft one I guess


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

First, you'll need to patch uxtheme.dll with the patcher.

In the zip archive of the theme, extract the theme folder to %sysroot%\WINDOWS\Resources folder. From the fonts folder, copy the fonts to %sysroot%\WINDOWS\Fonts folder.

You can apply the theme from the desktop properties dialog box.

This isn't an official MS theme, but a theme created by VG.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice.. Thx.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 10, 2008)

thanx !!, the theme is lookin great


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks VG 
Nice theme


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the latest news on themes from MS, VG. Are you working on any new themes for XP and Vista? When you make themes, I request you to make for both the versions as some are still using XP and some have just made a transition to Vista


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> First, you'll need to patch uxtheme.dll with the patcher.
> 
> In the zip archive of the theme, extract the theme folder to %sysroot%\WINDOWS\Resources folder. From the fonts folder, copy the fonts to %sysroot%\WINDOWS\Fonts folder.
> 
> ...



thnx


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 10, 2008)

Have to check it out . . Btw Has anyone used Royale theme its a neat one . . I m using it currently . .


----------



## als2 (Oct 10, 2008)

neat theme

i like it

thanks


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks man ..luv the theme


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 11, 2008)

phuchungbhutia said:


> Have to check it out . . Btw Has anyone used Royale theme its a neat one . . I m using it currently . .



Yep, the Royale theme is nice. It's quite similar to the VistaVG Blue Refresh theme. Only, the colour theme is black instead of blue.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 12, 2008)

^^

Royale = Blue
Royale Noir = Black


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks.
Doesn't this looks like the Windows 7 Transformation Pack?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Thanks.
> Doesn't this looks like the Windows 7 Transformation Pack?



Yeah it's similar. Just that the embedded one is more darker than the one in transformation pack. I am currently using the same transformation pack theme. This embedded one is gaudy. Even the default theme of XP is better than this.


----------



## chooza (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool theme


----------



## navrajyadav (Mar 28, 2009)

link is not working


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 29, 2009)

What is Windows XP Embedded Edition  Can We use that for our Desktops


----------



## silicon_fusion (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks...


----------

